# does it matter



## flame (Nov 18, 2002)

i have read the fellowship of the ring and i am on ttt, and i am now reading the hobbit, do i have to read them in oreder.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 18, 2002)

It doesnt matter when you read the hobbit BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD READ THE TRILOGY IN ORDER. It makes it easier if you read the hobbit before all that but you know, not that big a deal


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 20, 2002)

I'll second Anatamar there, it doesn't matter all that much when you read The Hobbit, but *read the trilogy in order!* Nothing will make sense otherwise. Regarding The Hobbit, it makes sense to read it before LOTR but, it's not essential. It provides a lot of background information that will greatly further your enjoyment of LOTR. So, some might say I'm contradicting myself...


----------

